# Has anyone used these side skirts off eBay??



## Speedfreak1976 (Jun 10, 2014)

I was going to buy these but wanted to first see if others had used them and how the fit and quality was on them.how do they mount? Two sided tape? Your thoughts??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Should be bolt-ons. I haven't heard of moldings using 3M tape. Quality wise, well that will depend on the material. 

Fiberglass will be cheap but rigid and delicate. Their fit is not nearly as good as urethane (polyurethane). Painting is easy and they won't warp.

Urethane cost quite a bit more to produce and buy. It's much more flexible making it easier to install. Much more durable but does weigh more than fiberglass. Not enough to make a difference on non racing cars.

There are other materials out there but they aren't common and can be much more expensive!


----------

